# TUG membership



## gypcqueen83 (Sep 19, 2007)

** this should be in about TUG i think. I am not sure how to move it. sorry!

hello-I am new and not sure where to go with this question. I am a member and I log in to all the other areas fine but when I come on the boards I log in and I show as a guest. I registered on the boards a few days ago then decided to become a member. I was told I could use the same name and pass as I registered on the board with. I can do that but i show as a guest and not a member. I was sent an email with instructions and follow and did so for the members area as well as the board but when i got to the board it told me the username and password were already taken. So can I or can I not show as a member on the board and if I can how do I do it as the instructions with membership are not working.

Thanks in advance for any help available!


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 19, 2007)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=109&postcount=1


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 19, 2007)

gypcqueen83 said:


> ** this should be in about TUG i think. I am not sure how to move it. sorry!



Moved to About TUG BBS, as it relates to how your membership status is shown on the bbs.

See the link TUG_Improvements provided for you.  For future reference, answers to most of your BBS operational questions (including this one) can be found in the Troubleshooting Help sticky thread here in the About TUG BBS forum.


----------



## gypcqueen83 (Sep 19, 2007)

thank you! I did find the info after I posted. The first time I tried it didn't work. I had the whole form show up and filled everything in again. That's what happened. This time all I entered was the BBS code. Help much appreciated!


----------

